# six line wrasse okay?



## PerculaClown

Im planning to add a six line wrasse to my tank. What are any pro/cons about the fish? Will it get along with my coralbeauty angel and perc clown?


----------



## Guest

Well we need more info than that.
what is your tank size? What is in the tank besides the coral beauty and percula?


----------



## Damon

Also how old is the tank? Filtration in the tank? How much liverock and livesand?


----------



## PerculaClown

The tanks is a 29 gallon and has been running for 7 months. I have a skimmer and 21 pounds of live rock. My substrate is 2inches if cc. Besides the coralbeauty and clown i have a pair of camel shrimp.


----------



## TheOldSalt

If you see it eating prepared foods in the petshop, and/or if your tank is slam-full of little tiny critters on the rocks, then a sixline should work okay in this tank. The clownfish won't like the intrusion into his turf, but at least you're not trying to add another clown. A sixline is probably a pretty good choice for this tank, actually, except for the crushed coral substrate. Why on earth are you even using that instead of livesand? The wrasse may pester the shrimp, but may not; it's a c rapshoot.
My obvious recommendation would of course be to replace the crushed coral with livesand, which would then open up your options quite a bit.


----------



## Fishfirst

even just plain sand seeded with livesand... also, is this going to be the last fish introduced? They can get a bit aggressive toward new fish once they are established.


----------



## PerculaClown

The cc was a mistake from the begining. But anyway, the wrasse would be the last fish to be introduced. My question is, is the coralbeauty angel gona get agreesive toward the fish. Im asking this because the angel always swims through the caves and cracks in the LR. Ive also heard that wrasses are shy too and swim in the rock to hide. Im wondering if they can somehow share without being agressive.


----------



## Electric Monk

PerculaClown said:


> Im planning to add a six line wrasse to my tank. What are any pro/cons about the fish? Will it get along with my coralbeauty angel and perc clown?


I have all three in my tank with no problems at all. 

The Wrasse ignores the Coral Beauty totally (and I mean totally, never one moment of interaction from either side)

A couple of issues with the Clown at the start, but that was adding the clown after the wrasse, after a couple of nudges the wrasse left him alone and ignores him too.

The Six line Wrasse is a fantastic fish, always out for a bit of trouble on the reef (eyeing up a bit of rock or giving you an evil sideways 'Punk hairdo' look at the front of the tank or "off on one" around the tank like a looney, never a dull moment with a six line)


----------



## Guest

i have some aggression issues with my coral beauty, but only when first introducing new fish. After a little bit of bullying the new guy, he kind of keeps to himself.


----------



## Ice

You know, I have been wondering about if the 6 line wrasse will be OK with a pair of O. clowns and the Coral Beauty Angel myself. Should the wrasse be introduced last to prevent over aggression ?


----------



## Fishfirst

yep... definately.


----------

